# OTA DVR



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

Is there a NON PC based DVR that's only for OTA (ATSC & NTSC)?


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

TiVo can be used as an OTA-only DVR.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

The Echostar TR-50 looks like what you'll want when it's available, in maybe two or three months.


----------

